# What do you think?



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkNO9fWGRBo


----------



## Cab (23 Jun 2008)

I think that you should refrain from humouring them by paying any attention to that kind of drivel.

Frankly, the right thing to do (if you feel the need to do anything) is to write to the appropriate bus company and ask whether posting pictures of cyclists not breaking the law and bellyaching about it online is a good idea. Don't post on youtube about it, don't humour them by posting here about it (because I've no doubt that they watch here like you watch there).

Bottom line; Bloodbus is a waste of your time, you've won the argument on that anyway, so don't keep poking at it. Its like a scab that you can't stop picking at. Leave it alone or it'll go all manky again. 

You're such a good bloke, but you need to learn to let this go.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jun 2008)

It's just bus drivers letting off steam... after all, it is a shite, poorly-paid and now under-regulated job. Just ignore them.


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

Are they bus drivers then?


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

Guys,

You got me wrong! I'm not worried about what they are saying on bloodbus! I am just interested in the fact that people think that pulling to the head of the queue is so wrong. I don't do it myself generally ( I tend to filter to one or two cars back) but on the video in question I don't think there was much wrong, although he could have taken a more central position, and he may have crossed the line.

I should have linked the video and not the thread. Sorry!


----------



## Trillian (23 Jun 2008)

just leave the children to play with and cry about their toy busses and move on mate.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Jun 2008)

I had to laugh at Nethalus' angry angry exclamations. I think either she's on a windup, or just very stupid.


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

In fact I'll change the link to the video!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

So that's what people do for employment when they fail the IQ test for the chicken packing plant. I always wondered.


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> So that's what people do for employment when they fail the IQ test for the chicken packing plant. I always wondered.



Bet you don't even register on the IQ scale mate. Actually bus driving is a respectful, good earning job. At least I work and I pay my taxes, NI etc. I bet you have to keep popping down the dole hole, because no one would employ a total turd brain like you!


----------



## spindrift (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus, you appear unbalanced to me. Filtering is entirely legal, you were not "cut up" as you claim, the cyclist did nothing wrong.

See an anger management counseller or get another job, muppet.


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> So that's what people do for employment when they fail the IQ test for the chicken packing plant. I always wondered.



To be fair, this isn't a fair comment. The vast majority of bus drivers are very good and I have had a lot of good experiences with them. I believe that nethalus is a good bus driver, but that she has got wound up about something that really isn't a problem, just a misunderstanding. 

It's best not to generalise like that. People often generalise about cyclists to our detriment. Read my signature!


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

I mean for F**k's sake Magnatom this guy pushes in a queue like he owns the bloody road, on a difficult junction to get round, as it has no filter light for right turners. I bet he wouldn't like it if I did that to him.
I wouldn't dream of pushing to the front of a queue. My parents taught me manners you see. Unlike some of the neaderthals that seem to frequent this forum, who think the behaviour of this chap is acceptable.


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Bet you don't even register on the IQ scale mate. Actually bus driving is a respectful, good earning job. At least I work and I pay my taxes, NI etc. I bet you have to keep popping down the dole hole, because no one would employ a total turd brain like you!



Nethalus, he overstepped the mark (in my opinion). However, lets not start trading insults. 

I made the mistake of linking bloodbus, instead of directly to the video. My apologies. I don't want to stir up that hornets nest again. However, I saw your video and I disagree with your sentiment. I just wanted to balance the argument.


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

magnatom said:


> To be fair, this isn't a fair comment. The vast majority of bus drivers are very good and I have had a lot of good experiences with them. I believe that nethalus is a good bus driver, but that she has got wound up about something that really isn't a problem, just a misunderstanding.
> 
> It's best not to generalise like that. People often generalise about cyclists to our detriment. Read my signature!



I'm just going off the general quality of the posts. In Medway I have never had a problem with a bus driver except for once three years ago when a muppet passed me then immediately pulled into a bus stop, but as I am on the local transport planning board with his boss I had a word and he was suitably admonished, and to his credit, when he next saw me he pulled along side opened the doors and apologised so fair does.


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I mean for F**k's sake Magnatom this guy pushes in a queue like he owns the bloody road, on a difficult junction to get round, as it has no filter light for right turners. I bet he wouldn't like it if I did that to him.
> I wouldn't dream of pushing to the front of a queue. My parents taught me manners you see. Unlike some of the neaderthals that seem to frequent this forum, who think the behaviour of this chap is acceptable.



No. He filtered quite legally. It is one of the advantages of being on a bike (or motorcycle). If he went in front of the stop line, then he shouldn't have done that. However, you are in a large protective cage, he doesn't have that. Therefore, he need to make himself as visible as possible. Some cyclists feel that the best way to do this is to make your way to the front of the queue. In his eyes it will have been self preservation, not to annoy you. 

Personally I hang back a car or two because I know some drivers get irritated, but that doesn't mean that going to the front is wrong.


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

spindrift said:


> nethalus, you appear unbalanced to me. Filtering is entirely legal, you were not "cut up" as you claim, the cyclist did nothing wrong.
> 
> See an anger management counseller or get another job, muppet.



I don't need to see an anger management counceller thank you. And I enjoy my job. I just don't need it made difficult by ignorant people who think its acceptable to act like a complete pig on the road and push to the front of a queue. 
I mean if this was a queue in a shop or for an ATM machine, and this guy just pushed in front of everyone, would you think that was ok? No, I doubt you would. But for some reason its ok for him to push ahead of me at a traffic light queue, where I am waiting in the correct lane, at the stop line, with my right hand indicator on to say that I am going right. Did that cyclist bother to indicate, no he didn't!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Bet you don't even register on the IQ scale mate. Actually bus driving is a respectful, good earning job. At least I work and I pay my taxes, NI etc. I bet you have to keep popping down the dole hole, because no one would employ a total turd brain like you!



You've really convinced me, well done.


----------



## spindrift (23 Jun 2008)

_I mean for F**k's sake Magnatom this guy pushes in a queue like he owns the bloody road,_

No, he filtered, tthat's entirely legal, check for yourself if you don't believe me.

half of all the cyclist deaths in London nethalus invove turning vehicles.

It's SAFER for the cyclist to act as he did, chill out!


----------



## spindrift (23 Jun 2008)

_I just don't need it made difficult by ignorant people who think its acceptable to act like a complete pig on the road and push to the front of a queue. _

You weren't delayed, you weren't inconvenienced, the cyclist did nothing wrong.


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> You've really convinced me, well done.



Good now shut up!


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> I'm just going off the general quality of the posts. In Medway I have never had a problem with a bus driver except for once three years ago when a muppet passed me then immediately pulled into a bus stop, but as I am on the local transport planning board with his boss I had a word and he was suitably admonished, and to his credit, when he next saw me he pulled along side opened the doors and apologised so fair does.



Yes the posts on bl%%dbus are poor, but I wasn't thinking and I linked there instead of the youtube video. Sorry. As the others have said best to ignore them, I don't think they are representative of bus drivers. I just keep an eye on there (every once in a while) to see if anything interesting is being said or talked about with regards to cyclists. I have a vested interest, I live where they drive!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I don't need to see an anger management counceller thank you. And I enjoy my job. I just don't need it made difficult by ignorant people who think its acceptable to act like a complete pig on the road and push to the front of a queue.
> I mean if this was a queue in a shop or for an ATM machine, and this guy just pushed in front of everyone, would you think that was ok? No, I doubt you would. But for some reason its ok for him to push ahead of me at a traffic light queue, where I am waiting in the correct lane, at the stop line, with my right hand indicator on to say that I am going right. Did that cyclist bother to indicate, no he didn't!



Nor did he hold you up or inconvenience you, your ATM analogy lacks credibility.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Jun 2008)

Nethalus, many people wouldn't use bicycles and/or motorbikes if they weren't allowed to filter. Filtering is perfectly legal, and it's even mentioned in the highway code. It has nothing to do with bad manners.

I think you're on a windup, because I can't believe you don't know the appropriate bits of the highway code!!!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Good now shut up!



Not very bright are you?


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Nor did he hold you up or inconvenience you, your ATM analogy lacks credibility.




And nothing you say has any credibility either.


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

I think it is best catrikeUK and nethalus ignore each other from now on!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> And nothing you say has any credibility either.



You just can't buy entertainment like this.


----------



## TWBNK (23 Jun 2008)

Nice to see that like magnatom you are prepared to post your mistakes on youtube.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0J8S1vxwkc


I believe you sound your horn at the car driver in front, while he has pedestrians still on the crossing. The green light means proceed if you are clear to do so. That says it all. Arrogant, inconsiderate and dangerous.


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Not very bright are you?



Neither are you. You give me the impression that you are bitter about being rejected by McDonalds for a floor sweeping and tray clearing job!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

magnatom said:


> I think it is best catrikeUK and nethalus ignore each other from now on!



It's your fault, you and your dodgy mates.


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Neither are you. You give me the impression that you are bitter about being rejected by McDonalds for a floor sweeping and tray clearing job!



Took you a while, you are a bit late to your own pity party.


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

TWBNK said:


> Nice to see that like magnatom you are prepared to post your mistakes on youtube.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0J8S1vxwkc
> ...




Got to specsavers mate, the pedestrians had cleared the crossing. Also I didn't sound my horn. The noise you can hear is actually the handbrake valve realeasing. It's a common feature on volvo buses and trucks. I only sounded my horn when he stopped in the middle of the road for no apparent reason and without indicating.


----------



## mr_cellophane (23 Jun 2008)

LOL - all that ranting about a perfectly legal move by the cyclist and only a "oh and the car did an illegal left turn" possibly putting several people's lives at risk. . It looks like the ped crossing light is green as well.


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I don't need to see an anger management counceller thank you. And I enjoy my job. I just don't need it made difficult by ignorant people who think its acceptable to act like a complete pig on the road and push to the front of a queue.
> I mean if this was a queue in a shop or for an ATM machine, and this guy just pushed in front of everyone, would you think that was ok? No, I doubt you would. But for some reason its ok for him to push ahead of me at a traffic light queue, where I am waiting in the correct lane, at the stop line, with my right hand indicator on to say that I am going right. Did that cyclist bother to indicate, no he didn't!



Nethalus, you have always impressed me when you have been on this forum in the past which is why I am quite shocked at what has materialised on here today. I hope it is just a temporary blip? I'm sure you know that being able to filter through to the front of a long queue of traffic is one of the main reasons cycling in a city is so convenient? Can you really imagine where cyclists just sit in traffic jams all day long? We'd never get to work!!!


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

domtyler said:


> We'd never get to work!!!



Do you do any work anyway?


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> It's your fault, you and your dodgy mates.



I actually agree with that. Magnatom you started this!


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I actually agree with that. Magnatom you started this!



I blame the Roman's, what have they ever done for us ?


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I actually agree with that. Magnatom you started this!



To some extent. I shouldn't have posted the link to bloodbus, oops! But I generally post links to videos on here that I see about cyclist and so I posted this one. You've posted your fair share of my videos on bloodbus anyway, so it's pot calling kettle.....

I hope you are keeping well anyway. Glad your back behind the wheel. Just be nicer to cyclists...


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I blame the Roman's, what have they ever done for us ?



The aquaduct?


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I blame the Roman's, what have they ever done for us ?



You are absolutely right. They should have built cycle lanes instead...


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> The aquaduct?



OK apart from that


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

domtyler said:


> Nethalus, you have always impressed me when you have been on this forum in the past which is why I am quite shocked at what has materialised on here today. I hope it is just a temporary blip? I'm sure you know that being able to filter through to the front of a long queue of traffic is one of the main reasons cycling in a city is so convenient? Can you really imagine where cyclists just sit in traffic jams all day long? We'd never get to work!!!




It don't normally happen. Most of the time cyclists either stay back or they dismount their cycles and wheel them across the road. I thought this guy was a bit arrogant for pushing to the front of the queue. To be fare I have had someone on in a pratmobile car do worse than this. They came up on the ahead only lane then turned across infront of me as I was turning right. Was nearly a nasty accident.


----------



## mr_cellophane (23 Jun 2008)

There is another vid which is coming up to those lights. It has the same van in it which makes the left turn.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0J8S1vxwkc


I wonder if the Leeds bus company knows he is posting their camera footage on YouTube ?


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> It don't normally happen. Most of the time cyclists either stay back or they dismount their cycles and wheel them across the road. I thought this guy was a bit arrogant for pushing to the front of the queue. To be fare I have had someone on in a pratmobile car do worse than this. They came up on the ahead only lane then turned across infront of me as I was turning right. Was nearly a nasty accident.



I think the problem is that you focused on the wrong thing. Filtering is fine. However, I think he did make mistakes. If he wanted to turn right he should have stopped further to the right in the lane, and an indication (although not required as it is a marked right turn lane) would be polite.

He has also crossed the stop line. There are different views on this, personally I would avoid it and if safe stop behind you. Other differ in their views on this. It is a bit of a gray area.


----------



## magnatom (23 Jun 2008)

mr_cellophane said:


> There is another vid which is coming up to those lights. It has the same van in it which makes the left turn.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0J8S1vxwkc
> 
> ...





We've been over this ground before in the past with Nethalus. Look back in the archives. I think it is best to leave it as she is doing no harm as the camera is away from her when she drives.


----------



## nethalus (23 Jun 2008)

mr_cellophane said:


> There is another vid which is coming up to those lights. It has the same van in it which makes the left turn.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0J8S1vxwkc
> 
> ...




Its not THEIR camera footage, its MY camera footage! And no before anyone starts with the childish accusations and threats to go to my employer etc, I was NOT holding the camera while driving. Nor did I touch it while driving. If you don't like my videos then don't watch them!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> OK apart from that



Sanitation?


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Its not THEIR camera footage, its MY camera footage! And no before anyone starts with the childish accusations and threats to go to my employer etc, I was NOT holding the camera while driving. Nor did I touch it while driving. If you don't like my videos then don't watch them!



I think you video highlights perfectly why 4x4's should be banned from town / city centres.


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Sanitation?



It is truly a great scene of the film that has stood the test of time.


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I blame the Roman's, what have they ever done for us ?



Er, widescreen TVs?


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It is truly a great scene of the film that has stood the test of time.



My computer plays the entire scene audio when I empty the trash.


----------



## TWBNK (23 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Got to specsavers mate, the pedestrians had cleared the crossing. Also I didn't sound my horn. The noise you can hear is actually the handbrake valve realeasing. It's a common feature on volvo buses and trucks. I only sounded my horn when he stopped in the middle of the road for no apparent reason and without indicating.



Okay, fair point about the handbrake valve, I only realised when I got the kids off the bus today. And as for the peds, he was clear of the crossing when the 4x4 moved off. Which was a little bit after you started rolling.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Jun 2008)

So come on Nethalus, why no answer on your not knowing the highway code regarding filtering?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (23 Jun 2008)

Nethalus/Daisy – I’d second the comment by domtyler that you normally post in an intelligent and polite way on this forum, but I think, with respect, your attitude on this video (if your serious) is simply wrong. 

If I was driving, and that happened to me, it wouldn’t bother me in the slightest – I can’t see how you’re getting so upset abut a cyclist filtering and then putting themselves in a sensible, visible position.

Granted – I do not know that junction, but if as you say it’s a difficult one to get around (because there is no right filter) then that would also apply to the cyclist as well wouldn’t it? Which is possibly why he wants to get into the best position he can. 

I very much doubt he did that to annoy you or to push in, but rather for reasons of safety and simply because according to the HC he is allowed to; but you seem to be taking it very personally in the video – as if he is just out to wind you up.

You have often commented on how bus drivers face extra difficulties when driving, and you quite rightly argue that other road users should take this into account in their interactions with them (eg when pulling out from bus stops, having to move onto the oncoming lane when roads narrow etc). When other road users don’t afford such treatment to busses, you get upset. The same applies to cyclists – perhaps a little more understanding of other road users needs would be in order.

Out of interest, and I’m not trying to be provocative, how would you take that junction on a bike?


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2008)

> Your road awareness is pretty poor. There was a bloke immediately in front of the truck when the light turned green, and you started intimidating the vehicle. Look on the lright and you'll also see a kid looking like he/she was about to cross before swinging around the post. The driver was being rightfully respectful of the pedestrians.
> 
> Are your employers aware that you have such a lack of awareness of pedestrians around you when you are driving?



There was a guy in a green top in front of the pick up when the lights changed.


----------



## Nigeyy (23 Jun 2008)

I'm just sorry to see that in this thread personal insults and implied threats of informing employers occurs. Oh well.

Personally, I kind of see Nethalus' point -as it certainly looks like the cyclist was past the stop line. Assuming that is the case, then yes, I agree the cyclist pushed in front. However, being truthful, I most likely would also do something similar as it gives me the advantage of being easily seen, though note if I'd stopped behind the bus I'd still be easily seen by vehicles behind, and assuming I wouldn't be stupid enough to sneak up on the bus when it's turning I should be ok with the bus! (I can see this being a little of a questionable argument to me). More importantly for me though would be the size of the bus would obscure my view of the junction, potentially leaving me stranded in the box junction (which I wouldn't like).

A counter argument could easily be made that a cyclist should have simply waited behind the bus and not in the box junction, but realistically I wonder how many motorists would understand that(!). And as someone else pointed out, I wonder how many bus drivers have "pushed" their way into traffic? (quite rightly mind you in my opinion otherwise they'd be stationary) That's not to say it makes what the cyclist did OK or excuses it, merely that sometimes there has to be a little give and take and understanding of each different road user's difficulties to make the traffic flow easier and more efficient -for everyone.

So.... yes, count me as one cyclist who would probably do something similar (by the way, we don't know if the cyclist filtered with an intent to come into the lane *behind* the bus, but was unable to do so).

But also count me in as a person who recognizes that cyclists can do wrong, and that strictly speaking he was pushing in, however understandable and preferable it is from my perspective and personal opinion. However, I will say the comments on the video are over the top, particularly since the bus wasn't even held up!!

And lastly, Nethalus (and equally Magnatom), don't let the extreme detractors from either side get to you with personal invective and please don't rise to the bait.


----------



## mr_cellophane (23 Jun 2008)

Having watched the vid of the lead up to this one, I now know that that road is supposed to be for buses and cycles only. Therefore, I can't see any reason why the cycle needed to jump past the bus.


----------



## Cab (24 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I don't need to see an anger management counceller thank you. And I enjoy my job. I just don't need it made difficult by ignorant people who think its acceptable to act like a complete pig on the road and push to the front of a queue.



It is okay for the bike to filter to the front like that, he didn't hold you up, and he broke no law. Deal with it and move on. If you can't, may I suggest that you write to your MP and ask that the law be changed, because he sure as hell broke none of them.

May I further ask, of you and others here, quit the sniping. Please. Don't make me go to the rest of the mods and ask them to come to this thread with a cricket bat.


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jun 2008)

I guess this thread just shows the questionable nature of filming traffic incidents and posting them on youtube. You may think you have a clear and valid point but others will see it differently. Can I second Cab's request re: sniping


----------



## BentMikey (24 Jun 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> I guess this thread just shows the questionable nature of filming traffic incidents and posting them on youtube. You may think you have a clear and valid point but others will see it differently.




It's great, isn't it? Such a good way to learn from your and other people's mistakes.


----------



## Cab (24 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> It's great, isn't it? Such a good way to learn from your and other people's mistakes.



Indeed, but its sometimes used to try to reinforce the posters own viewpoint rather than as a tool to analyze what happened and to learn from for the future. Which is a shame.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2008)

Hmmmm new name for this Commuting Forum - 

"Commuting - Ranting and Raging"

or how about..................................




"Commuting - Soap Box"

Ideas ?


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2008)

The cyclist is entitled to filter, but not cross the stop line (which he did).


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> It's great, isn't it? Such a good way to learn from your and other people's mistakes.



See Cab's response, more eliquent than me but exactly what I meant.


----------



## Cab (24 Jun 2008)

Origamist said:


> The cyclist is entitled to filter, but not cross the stop line (which he did).



Did he really? Because from what I can see, he's level with the car, is he really over the white line?


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2008)

Cab said:


> Did he really? Because from what I can see, he's level with the car, is he really over the white line?



Yes, as the car has also gone over the unbroken white line. The broken white line signifies the ped crossing.


----------



## Cab (24 Jun 2008)

Origamist said:


> Yes, as the car has also gone over the unbroken white line. The broken white line signifies the ped crossing.




Forgive me for asking... But at what point in the video do you get to see the unbroken white line?


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2008)

Cab said:


> Forgive me for asking... But at what point in the video do you get to see the unbroken white line?



You don't - the "Bloody Cyclist" vid is a continuation of another video. I think the other video is called "Idiot Driver..." (or something equally as descriptive). Watch the 4x4 edge forward at the end of this film.

My feeling is that the cyclist is slightly ahead of the unbroken white line, but it's difficult to be 100% certain. Perhaps Nethalus can confirm.


----------



## Cab (24 Jun 2008)

At the end of the car video, the car has its nose over the line, no more. The cyclist comes and sits with his front wheel behind the furthest forward part of the car. So... If he's too far forward then, at worst, he's got his front wheel over the line. In no circumstances is that a big deal.


----------



## hackbike 6 (24 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> I mean for F**k's sake Magnatom this guy pushes in a queue like he owns the bloody road, on a difficult junction to get round, as it has no filter light for right turners. I bet he wouldn't like it if I did that to him.
> I wouldn't dream of pushing to the front of a queue. My parents taught me manners you see. Unlike some of the neaderthals that seem to frequent this forum, who think the behavior of this chap is acceptable.



I never knew that bus drivers had a problem with me going to the front of the queue.Im more vulnerable than a bus so I dont do it due to "bad manners" but mainly for the safety aspect.If your bus gets hit I doubt you will feel it.If I get hit then I wouldn't want to think what would happen.Im not covered in a metal cage.I have always filtered to the front when it is safe to do so and I always will.

I would like to think that at the least motorists understand why I position myself at advanced positions at traffic lights down the mile end road mainly to prevent left hooks and dodgy overtakes by buses and cars alike.


----------



## hackbike 6 (24 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Neither are you. You give me the impression that you are bitter about being rejected by McDonalds for a floor sweeping and tray clearing job!




Oi I was in 1981.


----------



## Origamist (25 Jun 2008)

Cab said:


> At the end of the car video, the car has its nose over the line, no more. The cyclist comes and sits with his front wheel behind the furthest forward part of the car. So... If he's too far forward then, at worst, he's got his front wheel over the line.



This is my estimation too.



Cab said:


> In no circumstances is that a big deal.



It's not to me either (although it is an RLJ). However, it's worth considering factors that aggravate other road users. 

I do not always filter to the front of traffic and plonk myself ahead of the first car. For example, if the road ahead is clear, or if there is a Max Powered Clio at the front, I am happy to wait a car or two back.


----------



## mr_cellophane (25 Jun 2008)

I have just noticed that he "held up" the bus so much that a pedestrian had time to cross the road between the bike and the bus !


----------



## BentMikey (26 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> So come on Nethalus, why no answer on your not knowing the highway code regarding filtering?



OK, that'll be an "I'm not answering because I now know I was wrong." then?


----------



## Cab (26 Jun 2008)

Origamist said:


> I do not always filter to the front of traffic and plonk myself ahead of the first car. For example, if the road ahead is clear, or if there is a Max Powered Clio at the front, I am happy to wait a car or two back.



The type of vehicle at the front has an impact on whether I'll filter to the front, as does how much space there is. As in this instance there was plenty of space and a bus with a blind spot the size of Belgium, I'd maybe have filtered to that point. And I'd be most startled to see a bus driver ranting aboug this legal, valid, safe manoevre.


----------



## andyfromotley (26 Jun 2008)

A few points,
1. i find bus drivers to be personable, professional drivers.
2. She is definitely right he was a baldy git.
3. Terible cycling, he should never have stopped at the rl!! a bit of a track stand, timing and courage, hed have been through them lights no bother.

andy


----------



## nethalus (26 Jun 2008)

> Your road awareness is pretty poor. There was a bloke immediately in front of the truck when the light turned green, and you started intimidating the vehicle. Look on the lright and you'll also see a kid looking like he/she was about to cross before swinging around the post. The driver was being rightfully respectful of the pedestrians.
> 
> Are your employers aware that you have such a lack of awareness of pedestrians around you when you are driving?




Where do you get all this shite from mate? I didn't intimidate anyone. If you notice I left a safe gap between my vehicle and the one in front while waiting. The lights changed so I released the handbrake and move gently forward. If you notice the guy in the green top is well away from the crossing when the bus passes it. 
I suppose you think this guy was a good driver? Don't think you can see it on the video but I remember at the time the guy was looking at something on the passenger seat, and not watching the crossing. The kid you are talking about walks off, and does not attempt to cross the road. While going down the road you can see that I keep a good distance back from the car infront and am doing around the recomended speed limit of 15mph (I say recomended, as its not a compulsory speed limit). The poor lane discipline or the 4x4 driver shows when he stops suddenly for no reason in the middle of the road, partly taking up the lane I am in. He seems to be driving along oblivious to whats going on around him. I mean if he wanted to park up or change lanes surely some indicators would have been a good idea? Or perhaps you think his driving is good? I mean would you like to be cycling where there is someone like that about?


----------



## sheva (29 Jun 2008)

mr_cellophane said:


> LOL - all that ranting about a perfectly legal move by the cyclist and only a "oh and the car did an illegal left turn" possibly putting several people's lives at risk. . It looks like the ped crossing light is green as well.



you`re spot on there mate, I know this street well and because It`s no left turn the green man is indeed on in favour of the pedestrian.


----------



## Cab (30 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> Or perhaps you think his driving is good? I mean would you like to be cycling where there is someone like that about?



The quality of the other guys behaviour has got _nothing to do with whether or not your behaviour was acceptable_.


----------



## Cab (30 Jun 2008)

> To answer your question, I think the driver in front was unaware of his surroundings and possibly lost. No it wasn't the best driving, but a professional driver should be aware that people get lost in town centres, should make allowances for this and should be a lot more patient. Your attitude again has resulted in your driving not being as good as it could be.



Actually, I think this lies at the heart of a lot of the problems we have on the roads.

If someone else does something 'wrong' (note inverted commas; 'wrong' in this context means that you don't like what they've done, whether it really _is_ wrong or not) then it is accepted by many that you can validly treat them quite badly; here we have a fine example from Nethalus. We are asked to accept that because the behaviour of that motorist was poor, her subsequent behaviour must therefore be okay. Thats a fallacy. Or, in other words, two wrongs don't make a right.

It saddens me that mob rule of the roads seems to be rather more infantile, in this respect, than most primary school playgrounds.


----------



## hackbike 6 (30 Jun 2008)

*I've not commented on whether the driver in front of you was good or not. I'm highlighting the poor attitude and behvaiour of a professionally trained driver, complaining about the bloke who he has no control over while ignoring her own faults. The key to road safety is to examine our own behaviour, not complain about and blame others'.*

Good point.I got annoyed with two cab drivers last week of which I shouldn't have.


----------



## nethalus (30 Jun 2008)

hackbike 6 said:


> *I've not commented on whether the driver in front of you was good or not. I'm highlighting the poor attitude and behvaiour of a professionally trained driver, complaining about the bloke who he has no control over while ignoring her own faults. The key to road safety is to examine our own behaviour, not complain about and blame others'.*
> 
> Good point.I got annoyed with two cab drivers last week of which I shouldn't have.




What a load of bollocks!


----------



## nethalus (30 Jun 2008)

> How about addressing the issues you disagree with properly, rather than spouting abuse? Otherwise it will just look like you haven't a leg to stand on.



What's the point of pointing things out to you when you clearly just want to put me in a bad light because you are an evil person. There weren't any pedestrians on the crossing when I moved forward. I have watched the original version of the video a few times now, and all the pedestrians have cleared the crossing as I moved forward. I did not inimidate anyone, nor did I intend to. Its just your misguided evil impression of things.


----------



## nethalus (30 Jun 2008)

> Watch it again. At 0:20 the lights turn green and you can still see the head of the bloke in the green top, the rest of him just behind the truck but still in the middle of the road. You start moving almost bang on 0:21. He's still behind the truck, in the road. The truck doesn't start moving until 0:24, which is when you should have started moving. The child on the right who is approching the crossing doesn't swing arond the pole until 0:23, after you had started moving. Until that time it looked as if he/she would be stepping onto the crossing.
> 
> The truck quite correctly doesn't start moving until it is clear that the child is not going to step into the road. You were already on your way by then. He moved when it was safe to. After you had posted your impatient "excuse me, the lights are green!!!" comment. It doesn't matter what colour the lights are. If it looked like someone was about to step into the road then the vehicle in front of you should have waited. Which he did.
> 
> Which bit of the above don't you agree with? Please explain.



Read this, there were NO PEDESTRIANS on the crossing. The guy is on the pavement, not on the road. DO YOU UNDERSTAND? Its like you and some one else trying to say that I sounded my horn at the crossing when I did not. No one is about to step out. You are just either making things up or seeing things that aren't there. For what reason I do not know. I think because you just like upsetting people and hurting people. Obviously you are a very very bitter person who just wants to make others unhappy.


----------



## dondare (30 Jun 2008)

magnatom said:


> Guys,
> 
> You got me wrong! I'm not worried about what they are saying on bloodbus! I am just interested in the fact that people think that pulling to the head of the queue is so wrong. I don't do it myself generally ( I tend to filter to one or two cars back) but on the video in question I don't think there was much wrong, although he could have taken a more central position, and he may have crossed the line.
> 
> I should have linked the video and not the thread. Sorry!




If the cyclist crossed the line he was in the wrong and broke the law. I can't see the line but I'm guessing that this was the case. 

If nethalus is restrained on the road and lets off steam here, GOOD! Nothing wrong with a bit of flaming. But anyone who posts video from their cam had better be right *all *of the time.


----------



## nethalus (30 Jun 2008)

> I made a mistake about the horn. You explained. Fair enough.
> 
> I'm not wrong about the guy on the crossing though. It's clear in the clip. As is the kid who looked like he/she was about to step out. Go through my timings and explain which one you dispute. Or concede that you're wrong.
> 
> ...




YOU ARE WRONG WRONG WRONG. HE WAS NOT ON THE CROSSING WHEN I STARTED TO MOVE. I DON'T TAKE THE HANDBRAKE OFF UNTIL THE LIGHT HAS GONE FULLY GREEN AND THE GUY IS OFF THE CROSSING BY THEN. JUST FACE IT AND ACCEPT IT THAT YOU ARE WRONG. I DIDN'T MAKE A MISTAKE ITS JUST THAT YOU ARE WRONG. YOU JUST CAN ACCEPT THAT I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WRONG THERE, SO YOU JUST CARRY ON WITH THE SAME DRIVEL. WELL YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT THE GUY ON THE CROSSING, JUST LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN WRONG ABOUT EVERTHING ELSE.


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2008)

nethalus said:


> YOU ARE WRONG WRONG WRONG. HE WAS NOT ON THE CROSSING WHEN I STARTED TO MOVE. I DON'T TAKE THE HANDBRAKE OFF UNTIL THE LIGHT HAS GONE FULLY GREEN AND THE GUY IS OFF THE CROSSING BY THEN. JUST FACE IT AND ACCEPT IT THAT YOU ARE WRONG. I DIDN'T MAKE A MISTAKE ITS JUST THAT YOU ARE WRONG. YOU JUST CAN ACCEPT THAT I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WRONG THERE, SO YOU JUST CARRY ON WITH THE SAME DRIVEL. WELL YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT THE GUY ON THE CROSSING, JUST LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN WRONG ABOUT EVERTHING ELSE.



He looked like he was still on the crossing to me as well


----------



## magnatom (1 Jul 2008)

I hate to say it nethalus, there was a chap on the crossing at the times User has described. Green t-shirt. He walks in front of the 4x4. You can't see him in the video because he is in front of the 4x4.

It also did look like the kid would walk onto the road. You were wrong in this instance, it would be best to admit it and move on.


----------



## nethalus (1 Jul 2008)

> To make your case you're going to have to show which of my timings was wrong. If you can't then there's no way the bloke could have got out of the road before you started to move.
> 
> You're also going to have to explain whether or not you saw the child making for the crossing who the truck was waiting for, and how you this led you to start moving.
> 
> ...



I've shown this video to a few people and they all agree that there is no one on the crossing at that the pedestrians near the crossing are clearly waiting for either the lights to go back to red or for a safe gap. Why can't you get it into your pea sized brain that I did nothing wrong here. Why are you carrying on when I did nothing wrong? I mean what is your problem? The crossing was clear when it went green, I released the hand brake and rolled forward a bit. The bloke in the car was not paying attention and doesn't move. There was no one on the crossing, trust me. You can see that the woman with the push chair is not going to cross, she is clearly waiting. The kid walks off to the side, not sure why he does that, but he is not in the road or in any danger. 
I think you are just carrying on with insisting that there were people on the crossing because you are either stupid, can't stand the fact that you are WRONG, or you simply have nothing better to do in your sad, misrable life.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2008)

The people you've shown it to are obviously blind then.

Just as the lights turn to Amber 2 people start crossing from the right hand side. Whilst they *may* be clear of the crossing by the time the lights go green (you move forward prematurely so we can't really see past the 4x4) he is quite correctly cautious due to the child approaching the crossing and then swinging around the pole.

You were too impatient and should just admit that he did nothing wrong at that point (other than, as you say, taking up two lanes unecessarily).

After that his driving is a bit woeful, but as Mr P says, this does not excuse your impatience/blaming of him for the part at the lights. He was entirely correct at the lights in terms of his timing/waiting for peds.

And you were saying something about sad, miserable lives... please carry on if it amuses you.


----------



## nethalus (1 Jul 2008)

magnatom said:


> I hate to say it nethalus, there was a chap on the crossing at the times User has described. Green t-shirt. He walks in front of the 4x4. You can't see him in the video because he is in front of the 4x4.
> 
> It also did look like the kid would walk onto the road. You were wrong in this instance, it would be best to admit it and move on.



Not you too, there is no one on the bloody crossing. I was there I saw it was safe to go, the guy in the car wasn't paying attention. I think you people are just saying this as some sort of bloody wind up or something. You see a man on the crossing because you want to see it, because you want to make it out that I am some sort of nasty impaitient bus driver. That's why you and that other idiot keep insisting that there was someone on the crossing when there clearly isn't. 

You say you can't see someone because he is in front of the 4X4, well that is just being plain stupid. If you can't see him then why are you saying he is there? This version is a condensed version, on the clearer original you can see he was cleared the crossing before I released the handbrake. If you watch he's not hanging about, he crosses quickly and is well out of the way by the time I release the handbrake. 
But I know, you and Mr Paul will insist on seeing something that's not there and never happened because you have nothing better to do. Well I have got better things to do so this will be my last posting on this. If you can't accept that you are wrong, then so be it. I'm no longer interested.


----------



## magnatom (1 Jul 2008)

The lights are changing and look who is just about to disappear in front of the 4x4.......

(Big clue: I've drawn a big red arrow to help....)


----------



## Riding in Circles (1 Jul 2008)

magnatom said:


> The lights are changing and look who is just about to disappear in front of the 4x4.......
> 
> (Big clue: I've drawn a big red arrow to help....)



He is not really there, he is a errant spirit of a bastard cyclist sent to the earth to terrorize innocent bus drivers.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2008)

Lol - she'll be saying you photoshopped that next!


----------



## magnatom (1 Jul 2008)

And here is the young lad that looks like he might walk out. The lights were green here.

Your not looking at a different video are you nethalus?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2008)

Nice to know we have blind people driving busses.

Makes me feel much safer knowing that.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Jul 2008)

I'm normally the first to defend bus drivers on here, nethalus, but in this case they are right about people being on the crossing. I also made the mistake about you beeping, sorry. OTOH, I don't think you did anything seriously wrong with the bit of anticipation and rolling forwards, you had plenty of space after all, and easily slowed again when the other vehicle didn't move off.

We all make mistakes after all, and I think people on here are not trying to say you are evil, just that you've made a mistake on this video.


----------



## magnatom (1 Jul 2008)

As bentmike says. Rolling forward when you did was no terrible crime, but on your video you were complaining about the car in front not moving forward when the lights were green. It would appear that he had good reason, so you were wrong to get impatient. Not a great crime, but a mistake.

That is the problem with posting video online, the evidence is there for all to see and if you do ANYTHING wrong in the video people will pick it up. I should know!


----------



## BentMikey (1 Jul 2008)

It can be painful sometimes, but it's very useful to learn from your own mistakes. Some of my dodgy overtakes, for example.


----------



## magnatom (1 Jul 2008)

BentMikey said:


> It can be painful sometimes, but it's very useful to learn from your own mistakes. Some of my dodgy overtakes, for example.



It is very useful. I know for a fact that my cycling has improved significantly since I started posting my videos. One of the main reasons for that has been from comments that I have received on my videos and also from self analysis of my own videos. 

If you don't have an open mind, posting videos of your cycling driving etc could be a very unpleasant experience!


----------



## Urban-commuter (1 Jul 2008)

Oh dear, first thing, I can't believe anyone would even make a video like that; it's just a pretty bitter outlook to be constantly surveying the world for the smallest imperfections and pedantic nit-picking of other drivers.

And the sarky text edits, lifted straight from the high blood-pressure Daily mail pages make for a cringeworthy film - watch out Cannes!


----------



## magnatom (1 Jul 2008)

Urban-commuter said:


> Oh dear, first thing, I can't believe anyone would even make a video like that; it's just a pretty bitter outlook to be constantly surveying the world for the smallest imperfections and pedantic nit-picking of other drivers.
> 
> And the sarky text edits, lifted straight from the high blood-pressure Daily mail pages make for a cringeworthy film - watch out Cannes!



Are my videos ok?


----------

